# MLVW Fire Truck or Range Truck Info



## PEI Pat (12 Jan 2006)

Hello Troops. I'm new to this site (my 1st post). I'm also ex-military. 

Just wondering if anybody has some info on MLVW Fire truck configurations ? Links ? Pics ? Was it a cargo body conversion similar to the arty gun tractor mods of the late 80's, or was it a custom built body ? 

Also, any word on when the MLVW will be designated surplus yet ? I have a friend that wants one for the woods.

Finally, before I posted this query, I checked out some of this particular forum. I'd like to say that I'm really impressed with the knowledge of Mil Veh displayed here by all of you. Hopefully someone can help me out here. Many thanks in advance.

PEI Pat


----------



## pbi (23 Jan 2006)

Hello PEI Pat. Besides being a soldier, I'm a long time fire buff and I was (very briefly) a volunteer fireman.

I am aware of two MLVW firefighting variants, both intended for brush or range firefighting. I have not seen an MLVW variant for structural firefighting or for Crash Fire Rescue (CFR)-the CF tends to use purpose-built vehicles for those roles, since the pumping capacities, etc are much higher and the vehicles must carry more specific equipment. 

The two variants are not really "conversions": they are based on "pods" or modules that are mounted to the standard MLVW chassis. One features a medium capacity water tank with an independently powered pump, booster hand lines on reels, and some accessories like a light-duty suction length, some back pack tanks, brush tools, etc.  The other is a tanker variant with a larger capacity water tank, which is useful if you can't get near a standing source of water (common on some range areas in Western Canada).

I have seen them painted both emergency yellow and fire apparatus red.

You might contact the CF school of firefighting in CFB Borden to get more info.

As far as the MLVW's in-service status, as far as I know it will be with us for a little while yet. On the subject of using surplus military vehicles as fire apparatus, I know that the volunteer fire department that covers the area around Harrowsmith, Ontario (west of Kingston) had a converted HLVW which they loved because of its amazing cross-country ability and huge load capacity as compared to their normal apparatus. The Prince Edward County Fire Department (south of Belleville, Ontario) until recently still had a 1940s Ford Marmon-Herrington brush fire truck that was a former RCAF vehicle. These trucks were issued out by the RCAF to any station that had a range area. It is a very unique "cab over engine" open cab truck, with fog nozzles on the bumpers to protect the truck from grassfires. If you contact the PECFD (HQ Picton, Ontario) they might have photos of it.

Cheers


----------



## childs56 (23 Jan 2006)

Look up California forestry fire fighters, they have a few they are running. Their is a company in BC that sells American 5 tons and he also sells the kits to convert to a water hauler that can be used as a forestry fire truck. Not sure if that helps. last but not least  google a search on 6x6 fire trucks, army fire trucks or forestry fire trucks. 
If you are doing what I think you are doing then smart move. 
Cheers.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (23 Jan 2006)

Forestry in Gagetown has some ML's converted to firefighting, and they used to (may still) have a M548 for firefighting.
The guys from Range Control help to man them during the summer, if you know anyone there they may be able to take some pics.

D


----------



## PEI Pat (23 Jan 2006)

Great info gang. Thanks. 
Some of you may also wish to check out this link  http://www.roscommonequipmentcenter.com/  as a firm that builds 'new' wildland fire apparatus from new and surplus military vehicles (M35's and Hummer's etc).
In regards to the ML firetruck, I have only ever seen one myself. It was, I believe, on 14 Wing CFB Greenwood's (Greenwood, NS) DA Account at Base Transport and on long term assignment to the Militia base at Aldershot in Kentville, NS for Range Control duties. I should maybe call Greenwood to see if it still exists.
I was posted to CFB Gagetown many moons ago. I remember the base having four (as I recall) 4x4 Western Star off road Range Fire Trucks: One was yellow and run out of the base fire hall. Two were OD green and operated by Range Control. The final one was also OD green and operated, as a loaner, to the NB DNR (forestry) to assist in the training areas with fire suppresion operations. I also remember Range Control in Gagetown having a Timberjack 230 modified into a 'firetruck' by removing the log bunks from the back and bolting down a slip-on fire fighting package (pump and tank). I also remember Range Control had long term loans from the Infanrty School of the previously mentioned M548 'pick-up track' as well as an M113A2 Dozer fitted with a 500 gallon tank, pump, and a water monitor mounted in the 50 cal MG bracket.
Does anybody have any pictures of current or former CF Fire Apparatus ?
Thanks again for the info, if anybody else has some more info on the ML firetruck, I'd love to hear from you. BTW, here is an interesting unit I came across on eBay of all places:

 1986/98 Ottawa Brimont Fire Truck Type 3 Engine


1986/98 Ottawa/Brimont Fire Truck Type 3 Engine -- Mack Engine Transmission. This is a great fire truck, we bought it for private use, but now we are selling our fleet. Here are the highlights: This truck has a 750 gpm rear mounted pump with three rear discharges. It has an abundance of cross-lars, 2 in the mid section of the and 2 in the front. But the real feature to this truck is the 4 WHEEL DRIVE and ALL WHEEL STEERING. this is a simply amazing, you can almost drive it sideways. Cab is a double cab, and it needs a little TLC on the inside, but all the gauges, lights and etc. work. Did I mention it has Pump and Roll capability? There is minor rust on the he front wheel fender and the only other problem is the oil primer for the pump should be rebuilt...the neat thing is you normally don't have to prime the pump, since the tank sits slightly above the 750 gpm Hale Pump. Other things, the truck has ample storage, top speed is around 55 mph, manual transmission (very simple to drive), and passes all DOT! Also has a 10KW hydraulic generator - on demand. The truck was made by Ottawa-Brimont. Ottawa is a truck company in Kansas, Brimont is a French military truck manufacturer. In the late 80's Ottawa imported a bunch of these trucks (chassis) from Brimont and they were used fro a variety of off-road purposes. This particular vehicle had the fire body installed in 1992. Contact me with any questions. I can be reached at 320-808-9513.. We also drove this truck over 500 miles on the interstate with no problems. Excellent tires, no know problems Tank Holds Approximately 560 Galllons. Truck is located in Miles City, MT. Also have a complete set of equipment, all new that could be sold additionally with this truck.


----------



## MaNu42 (20 Jan 2012)

Hi,

I very found of Brimont and I ve got one ETR S4 206.
Can you give me more details about yours.

Sincerly

Manu (from France !)


----------



## Hurricane (20 Jan 2012)

CFB Petawawa has a MLVW at the base fire department, parked in the same bay as the crash truck. Not sure which variant it is though.


----------



## cupper (20 Jan 2012)

I did the maintenance in inspection on the one used in Aldershot the first year it showed up.

And that was many many moons ago.


----------

